# General Business Category > Accounting Forum >  Pastel Xpress (Start-up) - file missing - reinstall pervasive - Which version???

## Tato

Hi there.
So suddenly one pervasive file goes missing and Pastel won't start up anymore (error 53).
I am supposed to re-install it.
I did uninstall via PSA.

But now, which Pervasive do I have to install???

Client for Windows?

Should I first re-install PSA?

Thanks,
Tato

----------


## Neville Bailey

To check which version of Pervasive to install, either look in Start...Programs...Pervasive, or look in the Control Panel and go to Add/Remove Programs (Windows XP) or Programs and Features (Windows 7).

I guess it will probably be Pervasive Workgroup V9 (not likely to be Client for Windows).

----------

Tato (04-Aug-12)

----------


## Tato

> To check which version of Pervasive to install, either look in Start...Programs...Pervasive, or look in the Control Panel and go to Add/Remove Programs (Windows XP) or Programs and Features (Windows 7). I guess it will probably be Pervasive Workgroup V9 (not likely to be Client for Windows).


Thanks, Neville!
I had already uninstalled Pervasive, but PSA was still there, so I started it. It found some files with 9.6 and the Help-file mentioned only 9.6 and Workgroup and Server.
So I installed 9.6 Workgroup for Windows and Pastel starts again.  :Smile: 

I just wonder why did that one file vanish (causing the error 53). :Confused: 
Well, who cares ... (at least we shouldn't, to save time)

----------


## Neville Bailey

The file was most likely removed by your anti-virus or anti-spamware system - Pervasive is often been perceived (incorrectly) as a threat.

----------

